# HELP!!! We Need to Find a RELIABLE DOG BOARDING SVCE.



## Tonihil

Hello ~

I just recently moved here to the Holland Village area. I have (2) female Mini Dachshund Smooths. 

My husband wants to book a trip to Thailand in a couple months for a week excursion. :clap2:

However, he won't do it, until we find a REPUTABLE & RELIABLE dog boarding facility. And, I definitely agree. All we are trying to do is find a service that can take care of our girls, make sure they are fed, walked, cared for, and are not neglected or abused. We don't want to take chances with our babies. We would like to find someone that has had a good experience with dog boarding/kenneling service. 

We just don't know where to go or who to trust. :noidea:

And, we prefer for them to be kenneled together, not to be walking around the facility like a baby-sitting type service. We also don't want in-home care. 

We are also looking into a Doggy Day Care Service also, in case I need to visit home and he has to work and care for our girls by himself without me.

These are some of the following we are looking at:

Rected Kennels
Woofwalkies
K9 Boarding & Camp (Turf City)
Mutts & Mittens
Best Pet Services
Dog Story Daycare (Day Care Only)


Is there anyone here who has some experience and can recommend a facility to us please?

We love Singapore,  but we would like to see some more of Asia, while we are here. But we don't want to put our babies at risk. 

Any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated. 

Please help us... :help:

I am anxiously awaiting your replies.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

Why not find a housesitter who will look after your dogs?
The dogs will not be take out of their environment plus your house is being looked after as well.

Maiden


----------



## Tonihil

*No Thank You*

Hi,

Thank you for your response. 

That would not work. Our mini-dachsies love and need companionship a lot during the day. I stay home for the most part. Our babies sleep with us and they get a light bath and brushed every week. If I considered having someone come in to house-sit. They would need to really HOUSE SIT. Meaning, they would need to stay the duration of the time we are gone. 

I lived in Texas, before I moved here. Whenever we needed someone to come and watch our babies, we always had either a family member come and stay at our house, water the plants, etc. We always stocked our refrigerator, so they could have anything they wanted to eat. Plus, using our house was like an escape or vacation to them. Then upon our return, we always paid them and gave them a souvenir from our adventure. 

Now, I don't know anyone here who would be willing to do that and I don't know anyone well enough to trust them to be in our house for that long a time period. Plus, it would most likely be extremely expensive to hire someone to do that.

That is why we only want to board and kennel our girls. 

Do you have someone you could recommend please?


----------



## simonsays

You could always hire a maid .. or do you have a maid who refuses to take care of dogs ?? If you maid refused to take care of the dogs, I guess it is Time to change the maid I guess ..

Well, while there is a certain allergy to maids neglecting their duties when the bosses are out of town, I do know that those are the minority. There are a lot of dedicated maids, who opt to fore-go their off days, in lieu of an extended vacation when they go on holiday.

And I do know that a few maids are allergic to taking care of dogs .. 

Cheers


----------



## pennyndean

*I'd like to help!*

I know exactly how you feel. My husband and I recently moved to Singapore from Australia and are having the same problems.

Your dogs are welcome to stay with us. We live with two beautiful mini schnauzers who would be happy to have a couple of doggie visitors. I'm at home 24/7 and we have a nice little garden.

Let me know if your interested and we'll work out a meet and greet.

Cheers,
Penny


----------



## Tonihil

*That sounds like a great idea!!!*

Penny ~

I just read your response to my husband, and he and I like your idea. :clap2:

Currently, we are using K9 Kulture in Turf City for doggy daycare and will most likely use them for boarding next month while we visit Thailand. We have been happy with their service. 

I have checked out many others, and was not happy with what I saw.  K9 Kulture was the best choice by far. 

However, we would still be interested in doing a meet and greet with you. Could you send me your email address, so we can trade information for a connection? 

If it looks like they get along; perhaps we could help you out similarly.

This is a great alternative. :thumb:

'hope to hear from you soon! 






pennyndean said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My husband and I recently moved to Singapore from Australia and are having the same problems.
> 
> Your dogs are welcome to stay with us. We live with two beautiful mini schnauzers who would be happy to have a couple of doggie visitors. I'm at home 24/7 and we have a nice little garden.
> 
> Let me know if your interested and we'll work out a meet and greet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Penny


----------



## pennyndean

*Yay!*

I think our dogs have already met! Our two go to K9 Kulture one day a week too!

I've been trying to send my contact details to you but I don't seem to have enough "privileges" on the forum to do anything... plus I'm not the most technologically gifted person! 

How about a covert message...my gmail address is dean dot and dot penny at

You'll either know what I mean or think I'm completely mad! Or both!

We could always try this the old fashioned way and I can meet you in Holland Village for a coffee?

Cheers,
Penny





Tonihil said:


> Penny ~
> 
> I just read your response to my husband, and he and I like your idea. :clap2:
> 
> Currently, we are using K9 Kulture in Turf City for doggy daycare and will most likely use them for boarding next month while we visit Thailand. We have been happy with their service.
> 
> I have checked out many others, and was not happy with what I saw.  K9 Kulture was the best choice by far.
> 
> However, we would still be interested in doing a meet and greet with you. Could you send me your email address, so we can trade information for a connection?
> 
> If it looks like they get along; perhaps we could help you out similarly.
> 
> This is a great alternative. :thumb:
> 
> 'hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## leone and john

Tonihil said:


> Hello ~
> 
> I just recently moved here to the Holland Village area. I have (2) female Mini Dachshund Smooths.
> 
> My husband wants to book a trip to Thailand in a couple months for a week excursion. :clap2:
> 
> Any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Please help us... :help:
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting your replies.



.. I see that you would not be 'happy' with a house sitter ....... and I agree, it would not suit everyone. 

But I will add my bit here so that you may see another side to this!

I have been in Singapore for over three years and "our boys" have house sitters at least twice a month.

Probably since we have been here that would be about 50 sitters!!!

We have never paid a cent yet.

We have always been extremely happy and more importantly, our boys have been happy and content when we arrive back home.

We go away most weekends, but there are a few times a year where we go away for 2 - 4 weeks at a time and have a house sitter each time we travel...

Sometimes we have a single person, but most times it is a couple that come here. I check their credentials and their references and I can honestly say I have never had a problem. You have to have trust too - on both sides - the sitters need to also be able to trust you. It is not always one sided where we 'must trust them'.

We have a spare bedroom and bathroom for them and we fill the refrigerator with juice, milk, fruit and other basic items. So at least they will not starve the first day.

We do expect anyone to be here 24 hours a day ....... I am not here 24 hours a day, so why would I expect anyone else to be?

But I do expect them to sleep over and be here most of the day as 'the boys' need to go outside for a wee and we live on the 18th level ... so they do need to go out for a 'wee walk'.

We also have a balcony and I have 'trained' them to wee there if they really have to while I am out .... gross I know ..... but at least a bucket of water and dettol helps!

But our sitters have a folder here with all the instructions of what to do and what not to do ... where things are, where the vet is .. etc etc ..... we ask that they care for our boys the same as we do .... with loads of cuddles and attention.

And to be honest ..... I think the sitters do a better job than I do sometimes.

Keep in mind this service has not cost me a cent in over three years - except of course the fridge being stocked. 

My husband and myself - not to mention 'the boys' - have been more than happy with the care and attention they have rec'd from all the sitters we have had since being here in Singapore!!

hope that helps a little.... even if it helps someone else, I am happy.

ciao, Leone


----------



## westernartist

*Where to find trustworthy housesitter?*

Hello. I was wondering where you find your housesitters?
Thanks. 






leone and john said:


> .. I see that you would not be 'happy' with a house sitter ....... and I agree, it would not suit everyone.
> 
> But I will add my bit here so that you may see another side to this!
> 
> I have been in Singapore for over three years and "our boys" have house sitters at least twice a month.
> 
> Probably since we have been here that would be about 50 sitters!!!
> 
> We have never paid a cent yet.
> 
> We have always been extremely happy and more importantly, our boys have been happy and content when we arrive back home.
> 
> We go away most weekends, but there are a few times a year where we go away for 2 - 4 weeks at a time and have a house sitter each time we travel...
> 
> Sometimes we have a single person, but most times it is a couple that come here. I check their credentials and their references and I can honestly say I have never had a problem. You have to have trust too - on both sides - the sitters need to also be able to trust you. It is not always one sided where we 'must trust them'.
> 
> We have a spare bedroom and bathroom for them and we fill the refrigerator with juice, milk, fruit and other basic items. So at least they will not starve the first day.
> 
> We do expect anyone to be here 24 hours a day ....... I am not here 24 hours a day, so why would I expect anyone else to be?
> 
> But I do expect them to sleep over and be here most of the day as 'the boys' need to go outside for a wee and we live on the 18th level ... so they do need to go out for a 'wee walk'.
> 
> We also have a balcony and I have 'trained' them to wee there if they really have to while I am out .... gross I know ..... but at least a bucket of water and dettol helps!
> 
> But our sitters have a folder here with all the instructions of what to do and what not to do ... where things are, where the vet is .. etc etc ..... we ask that they care for our boys the same as we do .... with loads of cuddles and attention.
> 
> And to be honest ..... I think the sitters do a better job than I do sometimes.
> 
> Keep in mind this service has not cost me a cent in over three years - except of course the fridge being stocked.
> 
> My husband and myself - not to mention 'the boys' - have been more than happy with the care and attention they have rec'd from all the sitters we have had since being here in Singapore!!
> 
> hope that helps a little.... even if it helps someone else, I am happy.
> 
> ciao, Leone


----------



## leone and john

The house sitters usually find us ...... we have an ad on two house sitting sites.

Housecarers.com and MindMyHouse.com

sometimes it is word of mouth, sometimes they contact me direct to my blog, but most times thru either of those sites.

Have lost count of how many sitters we have had now, but probably over 100 and most of them come back for seconds and thirds!!!

Leone


----------



## westernartist

Great!! Thanks for info AND speedy reply.
Jeanne


----------



## leone and john

not a problem. ....... sometimes it comes in handy to have back to back sitters as well.

eg: a sitter might be coming from Europe and may prefer to stay in Singapore for longer than you require due to the amount they have spent on the flight ..... so then you would have them for a week and I would have them the next week. (eg only)

I have passed on sitters to others here in Singapore doing just that. They don't all like to travel great distance's just for 'one job' or a short period of time.

Other sitters are 'passing thru' Singapore ... as in Australia to the UK.

The sitter I have coming over the Christmas period (Dec 20 to Jan 10) is fully booked from now until Jan 10 ..... then he will be looking for a sitting position from that time on somewhere in Asia. Other sitters i have had have house sat on their way to Europe from Australia .... and then again on the return leg ..... 

I did a blog post in April last year on house sitting ..... it may be of help to you too:

my life in Singapore: house sitters and house sitting

Leone


----------



## Mon&Bill

*dog setters*

Dear Tonihil...You posted this quite awhile ago, but now I find myself in the very same position. What did you end up doing with your pets, or as you called them, your babies? Would really like to know because so far we have not found anything that we deem appropriate. Someone coming to our apartment is not an option. 
We only have one dog, a mini schnauzer and he will be lost without us, however we have several trips on the horizon, and during the Christmas holidays we will be returning home (USA) so will need a happy spot for him to be for at least 3 weeks. If you can help I'd really appreciate it. Thank you so much for your help!






Tonihil said:


> Hello ~
> 
> I just recently moved here to the Holland Village area. I have (2) female Mini Dachshund Smooths.
> 
> My husband wants to book a trip to Thailand in a couple months for a week excursion. :clap2:
> 
> However, he won't do it, until we find a REPUTABLE & RELIABLE dog boarding facility. And, I definitely agree. All we are trying to do is find a service that can take care of our girls, make sure they are fed, walked, cared for, and are not neglected or abused. We don't want to take chances with our babies. We would like to find someone that has had a good experience with dog boarding/kenneling service.
> 
> We just don't know where to go or who to trust. :noidea:
> 
> And, we prefer for them to be kenneled together, not to be walking around the facility like a baby-sitting type service. We also don't want in-home care.
> 
> We are also looking into a Doggy Day Care Service also, in case I need to visit home and he has to work and care for our girls by himself without me.
> 
> These are some of the following we are looking at:
> 
> Rected Kennels
> Woofwalkies
> K9 Boarding & Camp (Turf City)
> Mutts & Mittens
> Best Pet Services
> Dog Story Daycare (Day Care Only)
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here who has some experience and can recommend a facility to us please?
> 
> We love Singapore,  but we would like to see some more of Asia, while we are here. But we don't want to put our babies at risk.
> 
> Any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Please help us... :help:
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting your replies.


----------



## Chalisa

Hi we are very experienced dog care taker, we have gone through many cycles of dogs. We are also extreme dog lovers and we will sure make your loves feel at home. We have reasonable price If you ever need any dog boarding, we are just a call away! 90933421


----------



## leone and john

*housesitters etc*

for those needing their pets cared for the ONLY kennels to use in Singapore are K9 Kennels ..... we have many friends that have used them in the past and all have been happy. We used K9 to expat and repatriate our babies. But not for boarding.

In the past 10 years we have used housesitters at least once a month.

Never had a problem and never had to pay either!!

You will find 99% of the housesitters reliable and very caring.... that's their "job". A job they enjoy and one they want to make sure you will give a good reference for. Much better to have sitters in your home to care for them in their own environment.


----------

